# Looking for Jobs



## afnanzafar (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi All,
This is Afnan. I am currently working in a multinational company at Malaysia but i am a bangladeshi by nationality. 
I have just registered on this forum and interested to working in Dubai.I have done my graduation on IT and then have done my mba on multimedia marketing and then i have worked with a local company for a year contract as business development executive and now working with this british company as sales executive.
Anyone can help me for any of those related jobs in dubai?
you are free to email me on afnanzafar at gmail dot com
Thanks alot.


----------

